# portmaster -D -w -r gettext start from first after fail



## mfaridi (Jun 12, 2010)

I want update gettext and all packages is depend on it and  I use this command

```
portmaster -w -r gettext
```
this command want update many packages I use Gnome , for example it first update gettext and then ImagaMagic and ,..
sometimes it fail in some section and I start again . but in next start , it first reinstall getetext and then reinstall ImageMagic and ..
I do not want this , I want portmaster only upgrade packages and do not  reinstall some packages 
what I must do ?


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 12, 2010)

add -R


----------

